
United.com bug sent my $200 gift to the WRONG person and hung up on me - unitedbug
United.com has something called a &quot;Gift Registry&quot;, where you can send a gift to someone else&#x27;s registry. It&#x27;s probably not a popular feature because their support reps had no idea it existed.<p>I tried using the registry for the first time today, and a bug in the website sent my &quot;non refundable&quot; gift to the wrong recipient.<p>Here&#x27;s how to reproduce the bug:<p><pre><code>  1. Open the United Gift Registry (link below)
  2. Type in any last name to search for their registry
  3. Open any two names in new tabs
  4. Go to the first tab you opened (Person-A)
  5. Enter payment information and click &quot;Continue&quot;
  6. Your gift will be sent to the WRONG person (Person-B) 
</code></pre>
Even though the page says your recipient is Person-A, it will send your gift to the person in the second tab because there&#x27;s no confirmation page.<p>Why this happens?<p>The site is built with ASP. When you open the second tab, the site saves Person-B as the recipient. If you go back to the first tab, the server has already decided Person-B is the recipient, even though the page shows Person-A is the recipient.<p>Since there&#x27;s no confirmation page, you&#x27;ve just sent the non-refundable gift to the wrong person. You&#x27;ll then have to spend hours trying to call, only to be hung up on when the rep has no idea what the gift registry is.<p>Here&#x27;s the link to the United Gift Registry:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.united.com&#x2F;CMS&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;products&#x2F;travelproducts&#x2F;Pages&#x2F;CashGiftRegistry.aspx<p>Here&#x27;s a video in case its confusing:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=osNziAJ8IF0
======
fwang0123
I have met the same problem and it is good to know the reason.

After an hour call with UA, UA assistant just asked me to wait for 7 business
days although I have made a second contribution to prove it is not about the
time.

